# What is your pets personality type?



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

​
my meevie would be ISTP, like me. she doesn't like to be touched, except me, and can't stand other people that she doesn't know touches her. though sometimes, she would ran away if i want to pet her. she also needs time alone, and will kicks her kittens if they disturbed her. 

i'm not really close with my other 6 cats, so i don't really know about their personality. though it's a mixed of Ixxx and Exxx. :tongue:
































​


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Freaky, I'm in love with your cats!

Oh woah, did I just say that?!?


----------



## njchick (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 5 year old boxer, I'm pretty sure he is only ESP.
He's sensing, gets energy from other and lives in the moment. 

FreakyAzie, are those all your cats??:crazy:


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Freaky, I'm in love with your cats!
> 
> Oh woah, did I just say that?!?


lol yes, you did. wanna see some more? 










meevie with miki (2 days old)









yui (1 months old)









ivvi looking at video, not sure how old she was at that time









miki, 6 months old









from left to right : ikki, miki, nini









i love miki 









yui









miki & yui​some random pictures of them :tongue:


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

njchick said:


> FreakyAzie, are those all your cats??:crazy:


yes :tongue:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

freakyAzie said:


> yes :tongue:


Oh mai gawd. They are adorable! :3


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

madhatter said:


> I want one.


lol sorry..:tongue:



Promethea said:


> Oh mai gawd. They are adorable! :3


heheh thanks :happy:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

My dog is probably exfp. He is really playful and loves to cuddle and he likes to act tough, but he's really a punk. He will bark at someone he doesn't know but if you walk up to him he'll run away from them.


----------



## starlofts (Dec 28, 2010)

My cat is definitely introverted. She's calico with all white paws, one white leg and only one orange and white striped leg in the front. I think certain colors represent the type as well, lol. 
Who knows though. Just throwing some things out there. 

She's afraid of everyone and is usually clumsy and has very long legs and is very long at only 6 months old. She's only sweet once a day. She loves watching people walk by outside and hates other animals unless they're smaller than her, then she intimidates them and controls them. I think she's an Intp.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

My cat's a chocolate Burmese who's a definite extrovert but of the thinking variety since he has his anti-social moments. He can open doors and understand verbal commands, although his back-talking never ends! He's also very curious and is kind of manipulative. Possibly an ENTP?


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

My dog is totally an ESFP she practices being adorable all the timeroud:


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

I try to figure out both type and enneagram :tongue:

Puddles, my cat, is quite the wierdo  she loves going outside and catching mice (adventurousness; bloodlust x)) but when it comes to being with my other cat, she hisses and swats the air (for fear) and will cower. My bro's cat, she's the sweetest cat you'll ever come across. She licks you like she's your mother, and she looks like a koala bear :crazy: it's ridiculous that my cat would be afraid of her. 

Thus I decided that Puddles is either INTP/INFP or maybe ISTP

But she's definitely counterphobic E6w7 just like her mommy xD. 

Nutmeg is an ESFJ Enneagram 2. Not sure of wings yet :laughing:


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jinx - My Corgi/Jack Russel Mix. Is usually quiet and just simply lays around napping (well he is like 13/14). He is very vocal but not yappy. He usually uses body language and moans/groans. He isnt like a typical smaller dog with his barks either, I had to put up a mailbox outside because the mailman thought a rottie was gonna rip his hand off. (well, he has a big dog bark.) If he gets too bored he will start ripping up the closest paper object he can get to. Me and my family also think he is part cat because he likes to stretch out in high places such as on the top of the couch. I can definately say he is an attention whore. He tries to be a lap dog but it way to big/long to be one (plus he weighs like 35 lbs. He isn't fat, he is a well built dog.) He is extremely intelligent and you can hold conversation with him. He has become outright manipulative in regards to getting treats. He knows that if he is put out to potty, he gets a treat. So he does whatever he can to be put outside. As for personality type... id say ESTP 

As for my cat that died back in august. He would actually bully the dog, and he was a big orange fluffy tomcat. ISTP would sum him up about right.


as for a pic or two...


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't believe I only just found this thread, I think about this all the time. That isn't weird, right? :tongue:

I have two dogs, Maddie (12) and Tyson (7). Maddie is a very introverted INFJ, 5w4. Tyson is a crazy ESFP, 7w8. I also have an ISTP rabbit, Izzy.

:crazy:


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

How funny, my dad and I were joking about this last night. :laughing:

Alice: My first dog, she died nearly three years ago. She definitely judged people, some people she would love while others she would growl at. She had this little Cairn Terrier friend who hated men with beards and after she spent a few days with him, she hated men with beards too. This little Cairn Terrier was the only dog that she didn't hate, we liked to call her the grouchy old lady because of her attitude. She was very smart though and loved to learn things. This was very handy since she was my 4-H dog for six years. If she didn't want to obey, she wouldn't though. Usually she performed best in front of an audience. Either an INTJ or maybe an ENTJ since she loved audiences. 

Jenny: My parents dog that they got 17 months after I got Alice. She was the first dog that Alice hated. Jenny was very sweet and loved everyone. She also tried to fix problems, if anybody was angry or sad, she would try to comfort them. She wasn't very bright though. She didn't learn from her mistakes and would do some pretty dumb things because of it. She ended up in the emergency room so many times and she would get injured a lot from antagonizing Alice or even attacking her (in all the fights they got into, Alice only got hurt once while Jenny would get badly hurt in almost all of them). I'm going to go with ESFP for her. 

Fili: My baby boy :happy:. He was my 4-H dog for three years. He's also a champion dog and knows it. Like Alice, he loves an audience and gets a kick out of showing off. If someone's doing obedience with a disobeying dog, Fili will run over and do the command himself. Fili's smart in that he learns commands fast and loves to learn new things. But he has no common sense because he is afraid of many illogical things, and he barks at the slightest noise that indicates that someone could be at the door (usually there's nothing there). He's very bossy of both dogs and humans. We like to call him the hall monitor. He's really friendly though. He loves going to the vet because of all the people he meets. He worries about people who are obviously sick, but other than that he doesn't really understand how to comfort people. I would go with ENTJ.

Joy: My sister's dog. She's the only one on this list who isn't a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. She's very clingy to my sister and very demanding to all of us. She lets my parents dog boss her around though, she doesn't like trouble with the Corgis. She loves all people and will demand perfect strangers to pet her. ESTP or ESTJ.

Britta: My parent's newest dog and Fili's daughter. She always needs to be in control and doesn't like it when people pick her up or move her. She'll instead flop next to people or poke them when they're not looking. She also hates obedience and won't even do tricks for food. She can be afraid of people when she first meets them but usually gets over it quickly. When it comes to the other dogs though, she's the most social. She rarely stays outside by herself and only plays with the toys if another dog is playing with them. She's also the only dog who still playfights daily, usually getting Fili to play with her. xSFJ.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

My cat was an ISFP - kept herself a lot. But when she wasn't, she wanted so much love and attention. She seemed vulnerable in a way common to Fi-doms but I seriously doubt if her cat mind was intuitive - as much as a cat mind can be :tongue:


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

gizmo: fluffy grey kitty who hides from strangers and is generally cautious, especially when new things are brought into the house. favourite past time is staring out the window. only wants attention when he feels like it. playful & mischieveous for an old fella. oh, also, he bangs his head into/jumps on walls then scampers off madly. hm, i'll say ... isfp.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

My beloved cat Cat (who, btw, just had his 18th birthday): a prototype of an ENTJ. His ego bigger than Mt. Everest, always in need of attention (he talks sooo much! Once we left him alone for a week and it obviously happened so much during that time that he didn't shut up for days. Or maybe he was just criticizing us.), mean as hell but he can be very responsible. We used to have a cat that was probably mentally disturbed and he was cleaning her and taking care of her until she died.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

DD

I got two dogs and I've been lately thinking a lot about their MBTI.

The other must be an ENXP. She's such a Ne-dom! She's very social and she has a neurolocigal illness (she has a medication because of it) which resembles a lot the human ADHD. She's always running towards walls and furniture. She might be more T than F because she's very independent.

The other dog is definitely an introvert. He's very touchy-feely so I guess he's F. Maybe an IXFP because he's so lazy.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure that giving animals human personality characteristics is logical, but I'll bite for the fun of it:

Dog, male, ESFP or ESFJ
Dog, male, INTJ possibly ENTJ

Yeah, they were of the same breed but nothing alike.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Pepper (beagle australian cattle dog mix): ENFP. Intelligent, yet can seem distracted and ditzy. Unbelievably loyal. Easygoing and friendly, yet fiery and assertive when the situation calls for it. Curious, likes to have fun. Simultaneously energetic and lazy

Spotty the Dalmatian (mum named her. don't ask): ESFP liked attention and pretty, materialistic things.

Fuzzball (shnauzer yorkie mix): ISFP likes her alone time. Emotional.

Entropy the Beta Fish: INTP doesn't socialize much. Eats, sleeps, and contemplates life.


----------



## Kestrelcloud (Jul 5, 2012)

My cats first!

Blossom - Got to be an INFP. Really introverted, shows iNtuitive qualities, curious, lovable (but only around me, for some reason)... But she can get moody sometimes. >.> (and I'm not saying INFPs are moody!! it's just my cat. I think she's kind of bipolar or something o_o )

Lucy - ESTP, maybe? Maybe ESFP. I'm not sure, she's a rather playful and mysterious little cat. 

Now for my dog!!

Rascal - ESFP. Yes. It seems to fit him really well. YUS.  I'd give examples as to why, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

If animals could have personality traits, my cat would definitely be an INTJ. I would bet money on it. 

As for my dogs, I'm not quite sure. My dog Chloe... would probably be an ESFP, and my dog Jackson would probably be an ENFP/ENFJ.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay I'm glad I'm not the only one who's thought of this. :laughing:

Australian Shepherd: ENFJ. He always has to be doing something, always has to have a job to do and be checking up on the family, doing his "rounds." He's definitely an extrovert (loves people) and he definitely has Fe. The second you get mad at him he's belly on the ground crawling around with his tail tucked. Definitely a sensitive dog. And a cuddler to boot.


Husky/GSD mix: ESTP. Loves other dogs (and people are okay too...they feed him and stuff.) Loves to experience life...to the point he used to run away every chance he got and then just come back later. Other than that, he just lays around, bothers people when he wants something and then lays around again. He learned being nice to people gets him food so he's pays a little bit more attention to people now.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Peaches is my little Lion dog, well she's hardly a dog at all really. Pretty sure she's ENFP like m'self.
Weirdest fucking thing out, loves to play & cuddle, & she's preeeetty lazy, just likes to lounge around all day & have people attend to her needs.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

My female orange tabby cat is an ESTP. :3 Meow! That is her at the vet. Not too thrilled.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I once had an INTJ kitty that would just sort of drift around, but one day I got bored with her cool distant exterior and engaged her in a debate about the objectivity of the universe. You've never had an enlightening discussion until you've had one with a cat.... but the most enlightening of all was when I jokingly asked her why she didn't just laze around and beg for food like the other cats, and she promptly wandered away from me again, and never returned. I would've been worried, if it weren't for two years later finding a newly published book called "Subjective Drift - The Autobiography of a Cat"


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

Angel (Female Lab/Australian Shepherd mix) - ESFP e7

Lexie (Female Lab/Rottweiler mix) - ESTJ e8 

Pepperanne (Female Basset Hound) - ISTP e4

Bella (Female Cat) - ISFP e9 

Noel (Female Cat) - INTJ e6


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

My cat is basically a mini feline version of me! :laughing:


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Female cat: ESTP.
Male cat: ESFP.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm... all birds.

(Names range between very uncreative to absurd)-

Bluey (Bourke)- Quite sure he's a feeler type, kinda protective of the other birds even though he's younger. Seems like the smartest (or maybe that's because the others - besides Rosey- were canaries), curious but a tad bit of a scaredycat when all hope is lost (I'm not trying to be scary B|). ISFJ? 

Rosey (Bourke)- Lazy. Lazy bird. Just sits in her little corner and broods by herself because she can't fly. ISTJ probably, possibly INTJ. 

Tweety (canary)- The perfect bird-next-door type of canary. Sweet, not too aggressive but he doesn't let anybody push him around, and he keeps himself looking good. ENFP. 

Nanners (canary)- Likes to stay away from any of the humans but he's quite friendly with Tweety and he sings so beautifully. Seems a bit impulsive but he's nice in general. ISTP.

Peachy (canary)- Feisty. Probably the best word to describe her. Didn't matter if she was the tiniest bird in the cage, she got what she wanted. ESTJ.

Mango (canary)- She was probably the least scared of me and my sister (the caretakers). She seemed introverted and she was always doing her own little thing, seemed to be watching and observing. INTP? 

Sadly, Mango dies about a year and a half ago now. Peachy died last month.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

My cat: INTJ
My sister's cat: ESFP

They're hilarious together.


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

My lovely kitties

Saphira: ISTJ
Rascal: ESFP
Calvin: INTP
Champ: INFJ
Rue: INFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Female dog - INFJ. :tongue:
Male cat - ISTJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and...
My fish - ENFP.
My turtle - INTJ.
Hahaha...


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

Beagador-ESFP... Totally outgoing, impulsive, loves everyone, non-confrontational
Spitz mix- IxFJ...loyal, sweet, not-too-demanding, smart, wants to do whatever you're doing
Cat-IxTx...moody, mostly sweet, kind of finicky, likes to be pet on her belly.


----------



## WWZmassappeal (Sep 8, 2012)

My cat is definitely ENTP, and my dog is ISTP. yea ISTP sounds right. doesnt get along with anyone but who ever they already are close to.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

My cat is easily an INTJ.

Inquisitive when it comes to new things, completely ignores things he already knows about.
Only comes to you if he has a reason (food, attention, warmth).


----------



## Nyfiken (Jan 8, 2010)

My cat Isak is probably an ISFP. He's scared of new people and anything loud, definitely a nervous cat. He needs alone time but likes to cuddle on his own terms. He can be very demanding for attention when he wants it. When he doesn't he may use the claws if you push him. Likes to lay around in the sofa and likes it if you sit beside him. Comes when you call for him, but does not like to be force hugged. He likes me the most and it takes time to fully become his friend. He can lay on my chest when we sleep but if I turn just a little he immediately jumps down.
He's very picky about his food. Not very smart, never seen him do anything clever really. He can be curious about other cats but are definitely low rank, he caves at even a hint of an hiss. Used to be best friends with a cat named Arnold and they were clearly the geeks of the cat neighborhood.


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

My cat, Bella, is definitely an INTJ.


----------

